# Holzcases - was meint ihr?



## Monsterclock (11. Januar 2010)

Hi ihr PCHGXler

könnt ihr auch vorstellen ein Gehäuse aus Holz zu haben, das nach euren Wünschen gefertigt ist? Ich bin mir am überlegen solche Cases zu bauen, (mit einer CNC) und die dann entsprechend auf die Abnehmerwünsche zuzuschneiden, in allen Belangen natürlich vom Lack bis zu einem Belüftungskonzept. Und je nach Wunsch auch ein fertig konfigurierter PC mit evtl komplett WaKüs, oder anderen Modifikations.
Aber bevor ich sowas anfange wollte ich mal hören, was ihr dazu meint.

Wenn gut wenn ihr Kommentare dazu abgebt


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Holz in allen Ehren, aber für Cases eher nicht geeignet.

so far


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es eine gute Idee
Holzcases sind immer so eine Sache der eine mag sie der andere nicht.
Aber ein sauber verarbeitetes Holzcase mit 2 Radi´s oder einer imposanten Lukü ist schon geil.


----------



## Xyrian (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei! 

Kommt ganz auf das Design an 

Xyrian


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Januar 2010)

Na super mal was anderes. Man kann es leicht bearbeiten, semtliche Formen sind möglich was mit Metall nicht so einfach machbar ist......ich denke viele Möglichkeiten. Und es gibt so viele tolle Halzarten, Mahagoni wow, Wurzelholz pfffeifff und und ich denke schon kann man was tolles daraus machen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich fände z.b Auch runde Kanten und ecken sehr schön bei einem Holzcase.....
Dies geht bei Metall kaum.


----------



## Monsterclock (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, die Idee war mal was anderes zu machen und da ich gute Beziehungen zu einem Schreinbetrieb hab kann ich auch (fast) alle Hölzer besorgen und jede Art von Lack


----------



## Ahab (11. Januar 2010)

Naja... ich halte nicht viel von Holzmods. Ist zwar schön zu verarbeiten und zu behandeln, aber es ist von der Optik und so nicht meins...


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Januar 2010)

Finde auch Holzgehäuse eher hässlich. Der aufwand ist es nicht wert.


----------



## theLamer (11. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein, halte ich für keine gute Idee

Also ne Benchbox aus Holz mit innen Styropor/Armaflex wäre was, aber ein Gehäuse für den 24/7-PC aus Holz? Nicht so mein Geschmack.

Gruß, theLamer


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (11. Januar 2010)

Wenns gut aussieht richtig gebaut und nicht so billig zusammengesetz mit graunhaften desgin ist (speziel als HTPC case) würde sich das ganze gut machen denn nicht jeder will ein Alu Case.
Schade das es so etwas nicht einfach zukaufen gibt sondern man es selber bauen oder bauen lassen muss.


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

jo wenns einer kann dann warum nicht.. hätte ich zeit für sowas würd ich mir mein traumcase schnitzen


----------



## ATB (12. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Holz würde meiner Meinung nach den "High-Tech-Eindruck" eines PC´s zerstören.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Nur wenn's halbwegs gut aussieht.
Vorrausgesetzt, es stammt nicht aus dem Regenwald


----------



## rabit (12. Januar 2010)

Na klar ist das eine gute Idee.
Wenn sich z.B die Seitenteile mit Dämpfern öffnen und Frontklappen z.B wie in der Küchentechnik ab einen bestimten Bereicht die Schublade automatisch einzieht und das mit ner Frontklappe am PC Gehäuse realisiert.
Dann gut mit Klavierlack oder ähnlich lackieren sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Januar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Na klar ist das eine gute Idee.
> Wenn sich z.B die Seitenteile mit Dämpfern öffnen und Frontklappen z.B wie in der Küchentechnik ab einen bestimten Bereicht die Schublade automatisch einzieht und das mit ner Frontklappe am PC Gehäuse realisiert.
> Dann gut mit Klavierlack oder ähnlich lackieren sieht sehr gut aus.



Wenns sonst nichts ist
Aber deine Idee mit Hydraulik und Klavielack ist wirklich verdammt gut.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du mir einen guten Preis für das Projekt, welches ich vor Ewigkeiten mal angedacht habe, machen kannst, wäre ich der erste Besteller eines solchen Case 

Obwohl ich meinen Quad ja gerade verkaufe (habe jetzt nen Mo-Ra an der Seitenwand hängen)... ich könnte das Projekt an einen Mo-Ra anpassen.

Oder wir entwerfen zusammen etwas, wenn Du magst 

So lange das Holz hinterher nicht mehr aussieht wie Holz, bin ich dabei


----------



## US_Raph14 (12. Januar 2010)

holzcases das doch voll fürn arsch. irgendwas muss doch die luft reinigen da brauchen wir die bäume.

mfg
raph


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Januar 2010)

naja Holz ist ein nachwachsender Rohstoff und beim Verabeitungsprozess wird nich annähernd so viel Energie verbraucht wie bei Metall, Umwelttechnisch wäre das unbedenklicher, aber bei PCs kann man eigentlich nicht wirklich mit Umwelttechnischen Aspekten kommen, sonst müsste man es einfach seinlassen.


----------



## hyperionical (13. Januar 2010)

Holz ist ein tolles, weil simpel zu verarbeitendes Material.
Ich würde dir aber aufgrund meiner Versuche in der Richtung aber ausschließlich zu MDF als Material raten, da selbiges sich wirklich klasse verarbeiten lässt und nicht die üblichen Holzprobleme aufweist wie z.B ausreißende Kanten/Löcher ect. Außerdem bietet es eine suberbe Stabilität, arbeitet nicht, dh. verzieht sich nicht und lässt sich leicht lackieren ohne das es nach Holz aussieht.
Ich helfe also gerne!


----------



## Xyrian (13. Januar 2010)

Buche-Klavierlack sieht endgeil aus in Kombination mit Mattschwarz...  

Xyrian


----------



## Winduser (13. Januar 2010)

Habe auch einen PC im HolzCase^^
einen Nachtschrank in dem alle Komponenten drinne sind.
eine grosse Platte aus Holz drüber wo der der Monitor und die Tastatur/Maus drauf sind.

Nix grosses.
die Löcher und Schnitte in die Rückwand zu kriegen war am schwersten^^

MFG Winduser


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Holzcases sehen aus wie alte Wohnzimmerschränke, mein Geschmack ist es nicht.


----------



## Xyrian (13. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich finde Holzcases sehen aus wie alte Wohnzimmerschränke, mein Geschmack ist es nicht.



Das hier auch?


----------



## faibel (14. Januar 2010)

Naja, Holz hat Vor.- und Nachteile. Der Vorteil ist das man es leicht mit einer CNC in Form bringen kann, beim Rest muss man schon sehr sauber arbeiten damit es ansehnlich bleibt.
Echtholz würde ich schon Mal nicht nehmen da es sich früher oder später verziehen wird, also bleibt nur das schwere MDF was nach einer Oberflächenveredlung schreit. Soll es lackiert werden sollte man tunlichst auf Gehrung schneiden um nach dem lackieren keine sichtbaren Kanten zu erhalten (da kann man noch so viel schleifen, die Kanten sieht man spätestens nach ein paar Wochen). Eine Lackierung muss aber auch dementsprechend "professionell" durchgeführt werden sonst sieht es wieder nach Bastelei aus. Wenn man MDF mit der Knickeldose lackiert wird das alles andere als schön (Orangenhaut, ungleichmäßiger Lackauftrag, absetzende Sägekanten (wenn nicht auf Gehrung) etc.).
Soll es furniert werden so sind der Formgebung Grenzen gesetzt oder man setzt an den Kanten maßhaltige Echtholzteile ein was eine gewisse Genauigkeit voraussetzt und und und.
Holz mag ein leicht zu bearbeitender Werkstoff zu sein aber wenn man ihn veredeln möchte braucht man schon ein gewisses KnowHow damit das Endprodukt ansehnlich ist. Das jedenfalls sind meine Erfahrungen nach 15Jahren LS-Selbstbau. Die ersten Exemplare hatten doch starke optische Mängel weil man recht viele Fehler machen kann. Heute, nach ca.15Jahren, schaffe ich eine annähernde Schreinerqualität und kann die Dinger bedenkenlos ins Wohnzimmer stellen. 
So einfach ist es dann leider doch nicht ....


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (14. Januar 2010)

Holz macht - richtig verarbeitet - gerne einen sehr edlen Eindruck. Insbesondere in stilvoll eingerichteten Wohnzimmern mit entsprechendem Holzanteil (ich rede hier nicht von Ikea-Billys  ) kann ein PC im Holzcase verdammt gut aussehen.
Man sollte nur Dinge wie Laufwerke und ähnliches vollkommen Tarnen, also praktisch ein Stealthmod mit Holzblende o.ä. machen, da sowas den Eindruck völlig vermiesen würde.
Klavierlack würde ich allerdings keinen nehmen. Lieber von vorneherein dunkles Holz ordentlich poliert.

Das hier zum Beispiel, ist recht nett.


----------



## Xylezz (25. Januar 2010)

Holzcases können richtig richtig geil Aussehen...bin selber schon am überlegen ob ich mir eins bauen soll ^^


----------



## Gadteman (16. Februar 2010)

Sicherlich sind Holzgehäuse nicht jedermanns Sache, so wie viel Dinge. Geschmäcker sind (zum Glück) verschieden.
Ich finde die Möglichkeit mit einem Holzcase auch sehr Interessant
[X] Ja, ein Holzcase wäre eine gute Idee
Gewisse Einwände zur Wahl der Holzsorte sind auch berechtigt, aber die Dauerstabilität von MDF ist nicht zu verachten. Bedenken wegen der EMV (Elektromagnetische Abstrahlung) sind auch geteilter Meinungen. z.B. die auf dem Markt erhältlichen Acryl-Case werden oft mit dem Hinweis "Nur für Show-Effekte bzw. Messen" vertrieben. So ganz ist der Einwand nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Mit Aluplatten an den größeren Innenflächen ließe sich das sicherlich mindern, wenn der PC unter dem Schreibtisch lange genutzt werden sollte (soviel zum dritten Arm).
Zumal eine Kombination von Holz/Alu Plexi/Holz sicherlich eine sehr schöne Konstruktion abgeben könnte. Den äußeren Aufbau aus Holz und den inneren Teil (Baugruppenträger/Drives usw.) dann eher alles aus Aluteilen. Den Rest WaKü Ja/Nein Beleuchtung/Window kann evtl. Nachgerüstet werden.. 
In diesem Sinne, eine schöne Idee Monsterclock. Wenn z.B. Nucleus das in seine Idee alles kombiniert...

P.S.
Das vorläufe Endergebnis des Black Maru von Yutshi mag ja vielleicht plump oder klobig für manche wirken, aber das man kaum noch sieht das es Holz ist... genial


----------



## kress (16. Februar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Holz in allen Ehren, aber für Cases eher nicht geeignet.



Dito. Sieht wohl zu plump aus, da man ja für stabilität viel breitere Wände braucht als bei Metalcases.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Februar 2010)

Holzcases sind gut, besonders für HTPCs. Die fügen sich gut in die Wohnzimmer-Atmosphäre ein.
Für einen High-End-Gamer-PC will ich aber lieber ein Metall-Case (und blaue CCFLs). Und PCs in einer Foldingfarm brauchen gar kein Case.


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

Sag auch... Ne !

Das ding sieht dan aus wie ein altes Tonbandgerät aus den 70ern.
Nim dan gleich ein altes TB von AKAI, (Siehe Bilder) Hau den PC da Herein und Benütze das Bandtransport Mechanismus nicht nur für Music sondern auch für Data streaming 
Für ein PC da drinn zusäzlich wird es Eng aber wurde Klappen


----------



## fuzzi (16. Februar 2010)

Holz+Hardware?

das ist ja mal überhaupst nicht mein Geschmak


----------



## mcflops (7. April 2010)

holz cases sind doch geil und vorallem sau leicht !


----------



## joraku (7. April 2010)

Ein Holzcase für einen PC im Wohnzimmer finde ich cool.
Der PC sollte allerdings nicht bewegt werden. Die Temperaturschwankungen dürften auch ein Problem sein. In Verbindung mit sparsamer Hardware aber sicher optisch top, für ein nicht mehr ganz so modern eingerichtetes Wohnzimmer.
Wenn ich ein Wohnzimmer morgen einzurichten hätte käme das aber für mich nicht in Frage, da ich keinen Wohnzimmer / TV-Schrank so aus Holz haben möchte. Meinen Eltern würde sowas aber gefallen.


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (7. April 2010)

Hmm, ein schickes Ding in Wurzelholz... oder wie ein Pianokasten mit Klavierlack, das hätte was. Vllt. kann man ja sogar ein paar Edelstahl- oder Aluminiumleisten drinne unterbringen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass man sowas < 300€ kaufen könnte, daher fällt's für mich leider flach.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

holz ist von der geräuschdämmung besser als blech/alu  wenn man noch nen anständigen airfluw reinbringt würde ich so ein holzcase nem normalen Blechcase durchaus vorziehen  allerdings sollte man da wohl keine GTX480 einbauen, nicht dass das holz anfängt zu kohlen   
Außerdem kann man holz ja auch lackieren, und alles mögliche einfräsen, muss also nicht langweilig aussehen


----------



## Barrogh (9. April 2010)

Holzcases sind ne super sache. Aber es sollte sich um stabiles Holz handeln, denn sie soll ja auch die fetten Grakas halten und das Mainboard (falls tower). Das Holz könnte ja brechen, falls der Kühler von CPU oder/und Graka zu schwer ist. 
Und das will ja keiner, denn das allerliebste war ja auch teuer. Von daher is Holz ne günstige Alternative zu Alu (is ja nicht viel schwerer das holz). Ich würd mir vllt eins bestellen wenns nicht zu teuer wäre. Und das mit dem Style is Geschmackssache.

Von meiner Seite Daumen hoch


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (10. April 2010)

Holz... Vor- und Nachteile: wie sieht es mit der Kratzfestigkeit aus, wenn ich an mein Thermaltake Armor anecke passiert nichts - aber bei einem Holzgehäuse könnte das Schrammen hinterlassen  Andererseits ist es um einiges leichter, dämmt den Schall um ein Vielfaches besser als Metall und lässt auch einfach bearbeiten!

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Holz-Cases "von der Stange"


----------



## k.meier (10. April 2010)

hi ihr

Hab früher mal ein Holz case gebaut, wenn ich die Bilder find stell ich euch die rein. Ich find das Material super zum verarbeiten. Sieht toll aus und es gibt x-verschiedene Holzarten.

lg


----------



## moe (10. April 2010)

naja, zum einen ist holz einfacher zu verarbeiten als metall und es verzeiht einem mehr fehler.
zum anderen würde ein htpc mit nem holzcase viel besser in ein wohnzimmer mit parkettfußboden und holzschränken passen, als ein metallcase. warum also nicht?


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2010)

Ich mag zwar eher Metall, aber vor allem im Wohnzimmer können Holzgehäuse sehr schön sein...


Infolge einige, rnd ausgewählte Beispiele
Etwa dieses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Galerie - Platz(spar)hirsch

oder dieses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Galerie - Treasure Chest

dieses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Galerie

oder nicht zuletzt dieses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IFA CaseCon Championship 2007 - PC-Max


----------



## Genghis99 (10. April 2010)

Prinzipiell sehen sie schön aus.

Aber Holzgehäuse erfüllen weder die Technischen Voraussetzungen zum Schutz vor Störstrahlung oder Störungsemission (Ein PC sendet elektromagnetische Störstrahlung aus, die andere Geräte beeinträchtigen kann) , noch Erfordernisse des Brandschutzes.

Ausserdem ist Holz ein schlechter Wärmeleiter und ein Holzgehäuse verschlechtert damit die Kühlung der Hardware erheblich.

Optik-Fans empfehle ich die schönen selbstklebenden Kunststofffolien, die gibt es in vielen Designs und guter Qualität. Damit kann man einem normalen Gehäuse ein beliebiges Oberflächenaussehen verpassen.


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sehen sie schön aus.
> 
> Aber Holzgehäuse erfüllen weder die Technischen Voraussetzungen zum Schutz vor Störstrahlung oder Störungsemission (Ein PC sendet elektromagnetische Störstrahlung aus, die andere Geräte beeinträchtigen kann) , noch Erfordernisse des Brandschutzes.
> 
> ...


 
Als Schutz vor EM Einflüssen kann man etwa Lochblech an der Innenseite des Holzgehäuses anschlagen, das Brandscutzargument kann man auch für den Schreibtisch geltend machen, das Wärmeleiterargument gilt nur für Passiv-PCs, bei Aktiv gekühlten PCs werden höchstens ein paar Prozent der Wärme über die Gehäusewand abgegeben


----------



## Genghis99 (12. April 2010)

Trotzdem - Auch Furnier wäre eine bessere Lösung. Ein Argument noch : Ein mit Lochblech ausgeschlagenes Holzgehäuse wiegt fast soviel wie eine Schrankwand.


----------



## domi-germany (12. April 2010)

( x ) Nein, halte ich für keine gute Idee

mfg


----------



## Jan565 (12. April 2010)

Also für mein Game Rechner würde sowas nicht nehmen. Aber für ein HTPC im Wohnzimmer sehr gerne, wenn es auch gut aussieht. Ein HTPC ist eh nicht den ganzen Tag immer an und es steckt auch nicht die Beste Hardware drinne, von daher sollte das mit der Wärme kein Problem werden.


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2010)

( x ) Nein, halte ich für keine gute Idee

Ich finde Metallgehäuse irgendwie besser.
Ist aber geschmackssache!


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (18. April 2010)

holz ist mal was


----------



## Armeno (19. April 2010)

Wenn du es wirklich nach den Wünschen der Kunden anfertigen kannst (Design,Anzahl der Lüfter,Wakü) fände Ich das eine wirklich tolle Sache... Nur sollten halt die Qualität und der Preis stimmen, wobei letzterer auf Grund der vielen Arbeit sehr hoch sein wird...

Hab die vorherigen Seiten nicht gelesn, also falls du preislich da schion irgendwas angegeben hast, kann ICh das nicht beurteilen


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (20. April 2010)

Würde mir durchaus gefallen, allerdings dürfte das dann auch keine Presspappe sein, sondern massives Holz. Das geht dann natürlich gut ins Geld...


----------



## Meph (21. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ne gute Idee für HTPCs, kann dann auch ohne spezielle Anpassungen sein und dafür 'günstig'...


Wenn ich mir überlege wie viele Wohnzimmer in edlem Holzdesign gehalten sind um mehr Gemütlichkeit zu schaffen, dann haut die meiste Elektronik diesen Effekt wieder weg - ein Holz-HTPC wäre da wohl geeigneter...


...aber einen richtigen PC aus Holz würd ich mir aus unbegründeter Abneigung her nur holen, wenn irgendwas extrem besonderes daran wäre...


----------



## DAEF13 (27. April 2010)

[x]Ja, find ich cool,

mal was anderes als Metall / Plastik.


----------



## Blauschwein (29. April 2010)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn man nun ein Holzgehäuse entworfen hat? Wenn man das als PC-Case verkauft, also nicht das eine sondern wirklich anf bestellung die Dinger ausliefert..

Müsste da nicht erstmal n GS-Siegel rauf, + bla+ blubb + blauer Passierschein A38? Also speziell hier in D glaube ich das man da schnell ins gewerbliche kommt, und da sind mMn Pi mal Daumen zusammengeschraubte Gehäuse nicht absetzbar. 

Weiss da jemand mehr?


----------



## Owly-K (7. Mai 2010)

[X] _Nein, halte ich für keine gute Idee

_Holz ist ein schönes, leicht zu bearbeitendes Material mit nahezu unendlichen Möglichkeiten. Wenn mal von den Barock- oder Steampunk-Mods weg gedacht wird, die man immer zuerst im Kopf hat, wenn die Worte "Holz" und "Case" in einem Satz auftauchen.

Aber ein Holzcase _kaufen_? Never. Was soll ich denn dann noch bauen?


----------



## muckelpupp (8. Mai 2010)

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2009/12/24/mod-of-the-year-2009/9Hi Folks!

Prinzipiell kann ich die spontane Reaktion bei der Verbindung Holz und PC verstehen. Sie ist sicher nicht gewöhnlich. Aber, dass man bei einer solchen Symbiose keine Kompromisse, in funktionaler und ästhetischer Hinsicht eingehen muss, beweisst, imhO, der Mod of the Year von _Attila Lukacs_ auf _bit-tech.net_.

Vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen, seine Ansichten zum Thema zu überdenken?! Für den guten Attila alias oldnewby, hat es sich sicher gelohnt auf diesen Baustoff zu setzen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Mai 2010)

(x) halte ich für keine gute idee!

nix gegen holz, holz ist schön, aber beim pc passt´s irgendwie nicht so ganz, find ich...


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

ich finde holz am pc nicht verkehrt habe mir schon etliche sachen für den pc aus holzgemacht, weil wir eine schreiner werkstatt haben 
man kann damit auch sehr schöne sachen machen, an ein case habe ich mich bis lang nicht rangetraut aber mit ein bisschen unterstützung, könnte man den idealen "green pc" (müsste halt dann mit entsprechender hardware verseht werden) erschaffen.

ich meine mit holz kann man bei den leuten erreichen das man auch enrgiesparsame und umweltfreundliche pcs baut. (am besten noch mit okö rasen on top xD)

ein kleiner htpc wäre gut machbar jetz wo ion und picu sehr leicht erhältlich sind!

gruß _j0e


----------



## SmileMonster (22. Mai 2010)

Find ich nicht schlecht, hab mir selbst mal eins zusammengebaut. Kasten mit MB aufn Tisch der Rest war unter oder in der Tischplatte eingebaut. Man sollte allerdings noch mit Farben arbeiten oder nen Metallramen drum baun, da das blanke Holz mal überhaupt nicht zur Technik passt. Mit etwas Phantasie kann man sich aber was sehr schönes zusammenfrickeln
MfG Smile


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (22. Mai 2010)

Als Casemodding-Idee für einen HTPC, evtl. in schwarz mit Klavierlack, ist es sicher cool, aber für den alltäglichen Gebrauchsrechner sicher nicht das ideale Material.


----------



## jobo (27. Mai 2010)

gefällt mir i-wie nicht.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Mai 2010)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2009/12/24/mod-of-the-year-2009/9Hi Folks!
> 
> Prinzipiell kann ich die spontane Reaktion bei der Verbindung Holz und PC verstehen. Sie ist sicher nicht gewöhnlich. Aber, dass man bei einer solchen Symbiose keine Kompromisse, in funktionaler und ästhetischer Hinsicht eingehen muss, beweisst, imhO, der Mod of the Year von _Attila Lukacs_ auf _bit-tech.net_.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen, seine Ansichten zum Thema zu überdenken?! Für den guten Attila alias oldnewby, hat es sich sicher gelohnt auf diesen Baustoff zu setzen.



Das hat sehr viel Style!


----------



## iRaptor (17. Juli 2010)

Aus Holz? Niemals.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Juli 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Aus Holz? Niemals.



Warum?


Ich wollte mir schon immer eins Selber machen nur auf der Arbeit nie Zeit dafür gehabt. Leider


----------



## Tobucu (19. Juli 2010)

Ne geile Idee. 
Mann kann schon abgefahrene Sachen aus diesem nachwaschenden Rohstoff machen.
Hat nicht jeder und wenns zur Einrichtung passt ist so ein Gehäuse ein Blickfang.
___________________________
Vorbeugen ist besser, als auf die Schuhe zu kotzen.


----------



## Ratty0815 (20. Juli 2010)

[x] Nein, halte ich für keine gute Idee

Ich sehe das aus dem Aspekt das bei einem Holzcase auch die Kühlung eine gute Rollen spielen muss da sich die Temps auch Länger im Material befinden & somit nicht so schnell ausgeführt werden können.
Da ich selber mal einen Holz-Case-Wohnzimmertisch Mod mit Rauschglastischplatte hatte aus 19mm Spanplatten weis ich wovon ich rede.
Damals hatte ich nicht so die Gedanken mit Wasserkühlung & pipapo. 
Aber ersten wurden die Getränke unmittelbar über den Prozessor sehr schnell warm, als auch eben die Hardware sich Langsam aber sicher kontinuierlich immer mehr Aufheizte.
Ende vom Lied waren, trotz Lüftungskonzept, der Tod der Hardware nach nicht mal 1,5 Jahren ohne jegliche OC.

Daher halte ich von einem Case aus Holz nicht viel.
Schön anzusehen aber für den täglichen Gebrauch aus meiner Sicht nicht zu gebrauchen.

So Long...


----------



## faibel (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn sich die Hardware kontinuierlich weiter aufgeheizt hat war es ein Problem der Belüftung und nicht ein Problem des verwendeten Gehäusematerials. 
Ein Metallgehäuse ist kein Garant dafür das sich Hardware nicht weiter aufheizt wenn das Belüftungskonzept nicht stimmig ist. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dies jedoch nicht das Metallgehäuse ungeeignet sind.


----------

